# testing



## douber1 (Nov 5, 2010)

testing hyd. cylender on log splitter without fluid??
dan


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How do you mean?


----------



## douber1 (Nov 5, 2010)

hi tractor beam
what i meant is can i use AIR to open the cylendar


----------

